# Van murals



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone know a supplier of stick on or transfer van murals like you see on some American RVs? You know the sort of thing, eagles, American Indians, flags etc. I have a large rear panel just begging for something to brighten it up.  

Any info greatly appreciated


Jim :reindeer: :reindeer: :reindeer:


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Jim... do it the Blue Peter way and get some of that sticky back plastic :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim,

You should have a company that supply signs for the trade in your area (i.e. company logo's etc), i'm sure they'd do something for you.

pete.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

scotjimland said:


> I have a large rear panel just begging for something to brighten it up.


I have a somewhat fuller figure myself Jim but I tend to keep it covered up with baggy shirts etc. However, if you must draw attention to yourself Mrks & Sprks have quite a flamboyant range of Bermuda shorts at present :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

keng said:


> scotjimland said:
> 
> 
> > I have a large rear panel just begging for something to brighten it up.
> ...


This is what I love about this site.. It's full of wags with "bright" ideas.. lol

Keep 'em coming ..

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim,

If, as you say you have a large rear panel, perhaps the 'wide load' markers fitted to HGV's would be more appropriate? :roll: 

(!!)

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hmmm dunno that it's THAT wide ..lol food for thought :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim,

Only joking mate, back on thread, have you found a company that does murals yet? Perhaps your new avatar flag would look good on the back?

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete, hey I know you were kiddin, I love banter!

Good news, I''ve found a guy at work who paints murals, his work looks really good, so this is the plan. 
I've purchased a clear acrylic sheet 4 ft x 2 ft x 2mm thick and a selection of special paints. Downloaded a few pics from the net to get myself some ideas and hopefully have it painted soon.  
The subject will be painted on the front with the background painted on the back of the sheet. I may put another clear sheet over the front to protect the paint and seal all around with clear silicone sealer. 
This idea means that if and when I sell the van I can remove and re-use on the new one. 

Watch this space for the final product ! 

Jim (with the large rear) lol


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Jim,
I am very interested to see how you get on as I want to use a similar coating to stop stone chips around the van (as well as a huge England flag on the side of the van, sorry)
There was a company that started up doing this based on an American franchise but I never had a reply fron them.

Terry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Terry 

I bought the special paints and acrylic sheet in B&Q. they also stock quite a variety of stensils including letters and numbers. A number of other ideas came to mind while I browsed.
I'll post pictures as soon as it's done.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jim 
When I had my boat I wanted the name on the side of the wheelhouse, I got a sheet of Perspex cut it into a rhomboid shape, took it to a sign writer and had him write the name backwards (mirror image), I then painted over the lettering with several coats of background paint. When viewed from the front the writing was round the right way, the brush marks do not show and it had the added protection of several coats of background paint so the actual writing (or picture) has no contact with the air and therefore little degradation.

Paint when applied to the back of glass or clear plastic does not show the brush marks when viewed from the front.

Ken S.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Ken

Thanks for the idea and imput. 

I talked this idea over with the "artist" when I first approached him but as I want a painting of an eagle in flight he pointed out it would be very difficult as the detail would need painting first ..hence the idea of painting on the front and covering with a second sheet on completion. 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep I see you point Jim, should look nice.

Ken S.


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

i was looking at having sonthing similar on my ladder guard but could not find anything so i made a tracing of a decal on the door and painted it on to the guard in a couple of places by the why one of my decals is lifting slightly so i have ordered a replacement the bill for it is £58, i will be waiting to see if you are successfull.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Found this on ebay. The ones advertised are eagles in flight but the guy concerned will do other designs.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36798&item=2479676676&rd=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

On a similar note, I was considering putting my van registration No. on the roof. Has anyone done this?

What I am unsure of is that as it will be exposed to sun(hopefully!), heat, and at times standing water etc. whether it will fade or peel off.

The idea of painting it on plastic is good, but as I don't want to screw into the roof, how would I fix the acrylic sheet to the roof? would an adhesive like Sikaflex do the job?

Any Ideas??


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*Reg. on roof*

I had a local guy make me up our registration number in standard black vinyl for the roof of our Kontiki. It was on there for 4 years and looked as good as new when we sold it. I am about to do the same for our new Rapido. Shop around as prices vary, especially at the bigger places. Try to find a one man band and should only cost a few quid.
Cheers,
Colin


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Reg on roof*

I used standard number plate stick on letters. These have been on the roof for 5 years with no problems. Be sure to degrease the area before sticking on. Best wishes, Rowley


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Jim, just found this site in CC Mag, it may be worth looking at, all the best 
Eddie

http://www.mad-wraps.com[/code]

:edfirst:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thankx Guys!

I'll try a spare No. Plate on the roof and see what it looks like, I was considering larger characters than a standard plate, but I suppose that's a bit OTT.

By the way, what did you stick your No. Plate on with Camoyboy?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi RobMD,
I had the reg. number made up in black vinyl self adhesive.It came on a clear sheet, so you just peel off the backing and stick it down. Then you peel away the clear bit and it leaves just the digits. I cleaned the roof first with some degreaser, as the other guy said, before marking out with masking tape ,to get it central. The one I had done was 6 feet long, the idea being a police helicopter could see it easily from the air if it got nicked.
Colin


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evenin Camoyboy,

Thanks for that, I'll do the same and get a large transfer made - I saw a guy doing it at a M.Home show, or I could go to a van livery place.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well, it all went horribly wrong  

I spent £50 on materials, paints and acrylic sheet and gave it to my "friend" to paint. I also gave him several pics from murals I liked. 

I got it back this week and it was awful...it looked like a kid had done it!


ohhh well , back to the drawing board


----------

